# Anti-Depressant



## Cherry85 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello ladies.
I would love your opinions on this. 
I am not diagnosed as depressed, but I have talked to my doctor about being overly sensitive/moody. My husband and I's relationship just wasn't in a good place before, I was moody or angry all of the time, with life in general, but definitely took it out on him. 

My doctor put me on a mild anti-depressant and for two years life was good. I was floating on cloud nine and nothing got me down. The only problem was I felt I was kind of numb...like things that probably should bother me didn't. I just let everything go, no matter how big, small, bad, or good.

I thought I'd try weaning myself off the pills, simply because I don't like the idea of a pill sugar coating my true feelings. Does anyone else feel this way? Am I overthinking what these pills actually do for me? I'm back to being a moody mess now, completely off the pills, and my poor husband is taking the brunt of it once again. I'm just debating if I should go back on them. I loved who I was when I was taking the pills, always happy and chill. But at the same time, I don't want to depend on a drug to make me feel that way and hide negative feelings, if they are warranted.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

That would be good info to have in your other thread....


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Go back on the pills.


----------



## Cherry85 (Oct 13, 2015)

Side note Married Dude - I noticed my husband's behavior long before I took myself off the pill. His behavior frustrated me when I was taking the pill and it frustrates me when I am off. His behavior is the same and my frustration is the same...how I have dealt with it has been different.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Your husband is the source of your "mild" depression. You are using the pills to cope w it and basically not give a rats ass. Deal w the source and lose the pills. You will build up a tolerance anyway and there your husband will sit, still pissing u off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have read that exercise does as much good for depression as anti-depressant medications. And it's a lot better for you.

Have you tried this route?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Not a woman, but my opinion is that pills are NOT the answer for practically everything. All a pill does is treat the symptom. The cause goes untreated. And beyond that by only treating the symptom you are often setting the stage for even worse manifestations of the original problem to arise.
I understand using pills in certain acute situations. But the underlying cause needs to be remedied to whatever extent is possible as soon as possible.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Anti-depressants should _never _be taken for long periods of time without the patient receiving therapy in order to learn the necesssary tools to change their behaviour.

Over time, anti-depressants can stop working, exacerbate the initial problem, cause _enormous_ weight gain (along with its accompanying illnesses - eg high cholestrol and diabetes) and be absolute hell to come off. Please do yourself a favour and ask your doctor to refer you to a clinical psychologist.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I have read that exercise does as much good for depression as anti-depressant medications. And it's a lot better for you.
> 
> Have you tried this route?


For mild to medium depression yes, physical activity helps a lot. For more serious ones, is not enough.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Were you on just one medication all this time or did you try different ones? If you feel numb on it it is not the good fit for you. You are supposed to feel more yourself. Try something different.

And remember - the best results are combination of meds and therapy. Are you in therapy?There are cases that therapy is all they need to help them go back to normal. For many people with deeper rooted problems, it won't be enough and that's when meds are introduced.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> Anti-depressants should _never _be taken for long periods of time without the patient receiving therapy in order to learn the necesssary tools to change their behaviour.
> 
> Over time, anti-depressants can stop working, exacerbate the initial problem, cause _enormous_ weight gain (along with its accompanying illnesses - eg high cholestrol and diabetes) and be absolute hell to come off. Please do yourself a favour and ask your doctor to refer you to a clinical psychologist.


Stigmatizing mental health medication is a great disservice to thousands of people who are already feeling down and ashamed of their condition. 

What you describe what anti-depressants do to people is simply POSSIBLE side effect. You may have it you may not.Every medication has side effects. Patient and the doctor together are supposed to decide on the right balance. Chemo makes cancer patients feel very weak and ****ty and they loose their hair, but alterantive is even worse. 

our emotions are in our brain. Brains is a part of our body, and there is a lot of going on there that we can not control with wishful thinking.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

WandaJ said:


> Stigmatizing mental health medication is a great disservice to thousands of people who are already feeling down and ashamed of their condition.
> 
> What you describe what anti-depressants do to people is simply POSSIBLE side effect. You may have it you may not.Every medication has side effects. Patient and the doctor together are supposed to decide on the right balance. Chemo makes cancer patients feel very weak and ****ty and they loose their hair, but alterantive is even worse.
> 
> our emotions are in our brain. Brains is a part of our body, and there is a lot of going on there that we can not control with wishful thinking.


I wasn't stigmatizing mental health medication.

What I described was the very real nightmare that I and thousands of other patients trying to come off Paxi have experienced. There is no way of knowing if patients will experience similar things with the newer drugs, but my point was that people shouldn't be put on meds for years on end without receiving therapy.


----------

